# Best In Show at 9.5 months



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

We attended our second UKC weekend ever. Peach is just 9.5 months old now. She was only GSD entered in the shows on Sun (didn't place on Sat against competition). In the first show on Sun she took a group one, in the second show on Sun she took a group one and BEST IN SHOW. She is my own breeding, and I couldn't be happier with how she is coming along. We are actively training on sheep and she is doing great at that as well.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Wow, congratulations! You must be extremely proud and rightly so. Gorgeous dog.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Congratulations! She's a very good looking girl! Great start to a long and successful career!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations! She is beautiful!


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful girl congrats!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!

What is her breeding???


Lee


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Good for YOU!!!! Quite impressive!!!!

Congratulations! :congratulations:

She is LOVELY!


Moms


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

She's a beaut! Now that's what a GSD should look like--no roach back, no overangulation, and a classic head.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Huge congratulations!!! I just took my one year old to our first show in UKC and went best of winners, super proud of our young dogs!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

woot


----------

